# Dog Show pics :)



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Great pic! I enjoyed the video too, thanks for posting!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ooooh, what a pretty brown one  Looks like fun


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

I love that last photo


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Flake said:


> I love that last photo


He was just sleeping there in the middle of all the chaos!! Wiped out after a hard days work!!! You can tell he's so used to the show scene it doesn't phase him in the least!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Fantastic photos! Did any of the minis entered show?


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Great job with the video and still shots! Wonder where all the white and silver poodles were. Don't you love going to shows? So much fun and activity.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Fantastic photos! Did any of the minis entered show?


There were only 2 minis. A black beauty in a full cont. clip, TO DIE FOR cuteness! And a brown in a puppy clip who was also the cutest thing ever! The people I was with said he couldn't have been more then 7-8 months old and he did so well! The black one won though... I didn't get a chance to speak to anyone about minis, sorry  I did get some pictures, but they all turned out too blurry. I'm going back today, so maybe I'll get some names/numbers for you  The standards are on at noon :dance:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

*heather* said:


> There were only 2 minis. A black beauty in a full cont. clip, TO DIE FOR cuteness! And a brown in a puppy clip who was also the cutest thing ever! The people I was with said he couldn't have been more then 7-8 months old and he did so well! The black one won though... I didn't get a chance to speak to anyone about minis, sorry  I did get some pictures, but they all turned out too blurry. I'm going back today, so maybe I'll get some names/numbers for you  The standards are on at noon :dance:


Going back today! Guess you've caught the conformation bug. 

Do let me know if you talk to any of the mini people, I'd be interested to hear who was there! I think I know just about every Ontario breeder now but you never know, one may have slipped by me.


----------

